# Click Rhodium Ballpoint Pen



## Stick Rounder (Mar 16, 2009)

Besides work like a dog at my day job I managed to turn a couple of pens over the weekend here is one of them....

This is Chola Wood with clear alumilite tinted red and copper pearl-ex cast on a Rhodium Click Ballpoint Pen (from Lau Lau Woodworks:wink finished in CABLO using the W.O. Young technique.

Please give any feedback, all is appreciated.









Thank you for looking.


----------



## garypeck (Mar 16, 2009)

the pictures are a bit tiny..... but i like the pen stand..... its really unique.....


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

looks nice from here. I just got 5 of those kits to try out since the click mechanism has received good praise.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 16, 2009)

*I really need to figure out the picture thing...*

Those pen kits are great and very unforgiving.  There is NO room for error on the length.  Here are some larger photos, I hope. As for the stand, I made it from an over the door hanger.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely work!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 16, 2009)

Great kits and you did them proud.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 16, 2009)

Doug,
Nice work.  Really sharp looking pens.  I am teetering on the edge of trying to cast my own again.  I tried my hand at using PR (don't have a pressure pot).  It is my understanding that you do with clear alumilite, but with the white you don't.  Did you need to put the casting under pressure to eliminate any bubbles?


----------



## JohnU (Apr 16, 2009)

The pen turned out great!  I casted some of that wood last year and set it on the shelf an forgot about it.  Im going to have to find it and hope it turned out as well as yours.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't like the kit, but that blank is stupendous


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 17, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Doug,
> Nice work. Really sharp looking pens. I am teetering on the edge of trying to cast my own again. I tried my hand at using PR (don't have a pressure pot). It is my understanding that you do with clear alumilite, but with the white you don't. Did you need to put the casting under pressure to eliminate any bubbles?


 
I would recommend a pressure pot for all alumilite, especially if you are casting with material in the alumilite.  The wood has a lot of space to fill with the resin.  If you were just casting alumilite by itself you may not need a pressure pot but I would not chance it.


----------



## WOOD HOARDER (Apr 17, 2009)

nice kit and very stunning blank well done


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Doug, looks great


----------

